# Going to start a Writer's Guild in America:TAWLoCCFHaH



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All, 

Let me ask you two questions:

In Game of Thrones:

Who's the good guy?


Who's the Bad Guy?

Don't know?


Exactly.

This is the way of modern fantasy nowadays, hardly inspiring and very close to our own world, whatever happened to the fantasy of yore where the classic fight between Good and Evil, Purity and Sin, Love and Lust, and Light Vs Dark was clear as crystal? Do you want to return to that Fantasy? I know I do.

I've been doing some thinking, and I am really sick and tired of all the sinful perverse fantasy around me, seeing as how not many in America or Hollywood are going to do something about it.

I will.

I call it:

The American Writers League of Classical Chivalric Fantasy Heroes and Heroines. 

I hope to get a website on it soon. You are all welcome to check it out. I would love support and ideas.

I'm going to lay down some rules. 

This isn't about the heroes who slay all and spend their weekends in the brothel...
This League is about returning to the humble, brave, and goodhearted heroes and heroines, much like Tolkien's characters, who uphold virtues of purity, goodness, kindness, charity, generosity. and, most importantly, chastity.

If you are tired of constantly seeing a-moral or protagonists who are not better than their enemies,(I know I am.) this is the League for you. 

If you don't want to see this, you can smile and kindly go about your business.

Just know I am fed up with modern grey fantasy, and I am going to do something about it.

So, What Say Ye All?

CL


----------



## Halasían (Mar 28, 2017)

Hmm.. kind of a mixed message there.

I think there is a time and place for the grey areas, and a time and place for the hardline black and white/evil vs good fantasy.
There is room for both.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 28, 2017)

Halasían said:


> Hmm.. kind of a mixed message there.
> 
> I think there is a time and place for the grey areas, and a time and place for the hardline black and white/evil vs good fantasy.
> There is room for both.



I can see that, but I am just tired of what I call the GoT situation where every character is grey and questionable. It's hardly inspiring.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 30, 2017)

I love your idea. I don't need my fantasy to be realistic.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 31, 2017)

Starbrow said:


> I love your idea. I don't need my fantasy to be realistic.



Oh my gosh, thank you so much!!!!! I'm glad you like the idea. I conceived the idea in my mind a few days ago, I just need to put that plan into action. Any support would be greatly appreciated.

Again, I am so glad you like the idea. I love what you said: "I don't need my fantasy to be realistic." That's what a lot of fantasy worlds get wrong, making it too much like ours. Fantasy is an _escape. _If the world is no different than ours...

What's the point of the escape? 

Thanks for the support, Starbrow.

CL


----------



## Halasían (Mar 31, 2017)

So this is a “Writer's Guild in America" It disqualifies me anyway since I’m not in America.


That said, I see a big perspective of the judeochristian ‘god is good, satan and everything else is bad’ white and blackness not much of a fantasy but more the real life the Christian world wishes everyone must have.


I wish you the best with your ‘Writer's Guild in America’ endeavour.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 9, 2017)

I recommend it be changed to TWLoDDFHaH - The Writers League of Classical Chivalric Fantasy Heroes and Heroines.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 9, 2017)

I'd love to do that, but that is what I wrote originally. 

What does the DD stand for? I've also decided to make it worldwide.

(Nice to see you again, by the way! How was your day? )

CL


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 10, 2017)

That is a typo. It was supposed to be TWLoCCFHaH


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 10, 2017)

Ah. I thought that's what happened.

It happens to all of us!

CL


----------



## Azrubêl (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice idea! I would love to be involved on some level. I agree, it is disheartening to see moral ambiguity worshiped in modern fiction, when the goal of fiction should be to resolve moral ambiguity. I like experimental art that doesn't fit a "classical" model, but I hate exactly what you observed in your OP about modern fiction!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 17, 2017)

Azrubêl said:


> Nice idea! I would love to be involved on some level. I agree, it is disheartening to see moral ambiguity worshiped in modern fiction, when the goal of fiction should be to resolve moral ambiguity. I like experimental art that doesn't fit a "classical" model, but I hate exactly what you observed in your OP about modern fiction!



I am so glad you agree! Yes, it is very disheartening. How can Fantasy be an escape if it is not much different from our own world? I would love to include you, I just need to see how to get this idea off the ground and walking.

CL


----------



## Isteth (Apr 22, 2017)

I love this idea. Seriously, as a fellow writer (but one who doesn't really relate well to the "grey" fantasy world), it can be infuriating to try to find a story that actually helps you escape, but which isn't crammed full of sex, drugs, and rock'n'roll (so to speak), and still have it be well-written. I couldn't get into Game of Thrones or the Vikings for just those reasons; while I'm a huge fan of historical fiction, there's only so much backstabbing and incest I can take before I just want to chuck it. I usually end up doing just that. I think my record was 2 episodes for Game of Thrones, and 1 episode for the Vikings.

That's probably why I didn't enjoy the Hobbit movies as much as I did the Lord of the Rings movies, or nearly as much as I did the books. The screenwriters in the Hobbit trilogy (and even LotR, to an extent) really tried to grey out some of the things that Tolkien laid out in black and white. I see it happen with a lot of fanfiction, too. Since I'm a huge Maedhros fan, I see it a lot concerning things such as Maedhros's torture in Thangorodrim, and even more in regards to his relationship with Fingon (which, honestly, there's no real evidence for it being anything other than friendship or bromance, but that's another matter). At least half of the Sons of Feanor ended up changing for the worse in some way, shape, or form (*cough*CelegormCurufinNargothrond*coughcough*), but seriously, that doesn't mean that they were all bad, or scheming, or ambitious, or backstabbing, all the time. Same for the Numenorians. Do people forget that, for the first half of the Second Age, Numenor was ruled by the men who were faithful to the Valar and elf-friends? They didn't ALL make human sacrifices to Morgoth.

To be honest, I could go on for pages about why fanfiction and the movies irritate me so much, so I'll just wrap this up.

Firstly: Your idea is amazing, and I would love to be a part of it, especially since you seem to be proposing a place to discuss popular stories that fit the bill.

Secondly: If we are able to have an open forum about stories-in-progress, where people could pitch ideas and gauge interest, and bounce ideas off of their fellows, that would be invaluable as a resource. I know I would've wanted a sounding board more than once, when I was writing my story for NaNoWriMo last November. (Still could, actually. I've been stuck on it since December.)

If you ever get this thing up and flying (or if you ever want someone to help with that), it would be great it if you could let us know. It sounds like a wonderful idea! I'd be one of the first to join.

How has your day been, by the way, CirdanLinweilin?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 22, 2017)

Isteth said:


> How has your day been, by the way, CirdanLinweilin?


Thanks for asking! I woke up and took a shower earlier, and I pick up my pregnant sister at the airport today! (She's having her first one!)

My day yesterday was fine, if a bit blazing hot, today promises no different in terms of temperature.

By the way, Thanks also for the thoughtful post.

CL


----------



## Isteth (Apr 22, 2017)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Thanks for asking! I woke up and took a shower earlier, and I pick up my pregnant sister at the airport today! (She's having her first one!)



You're welcome, and congratulations to your sister! That's so exciting!



CirdanLinweilin said:


> My day yesterday was fine, if a bit blazing hot, today promises no different in terms of temperature.
> 
> By the way, Thanks also for the thoughtful post.
> 
> CL



That sounds like a combination of wonderful and wicked. The warmth sounds nice; "blazing hot", not so much. The weather where I'm at can't decide whether it wants to be spring or summer, haha.

And you're welcome. I hope I wasn't too forward, and that I didn't complain much. I was a little out of it when I wrote it...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 22, 2017)

Isteth said:


> You're welcome, and congratulations to your sister! That's so exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't worry, you're good.  and thanks!

CL


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (Jan 9, 2018)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me ask you two questions:
> 
> ...


I know exactly how you feel. I grew up reading Arthurian lore and Middle Earth lore so from an early age their virtues were instilled within me (Thank You Dad) and I really can't stand much if today's fiction. I enjoyed The Harry Potter Saga because it had the virtues I believe in more or less. 
Anyhoo, I can't wait to get into this group.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 9, 2018)

Sir Gawain d'Orchany said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I grew up reading Arthurian lore and Middle Earth lore so from an early age their virtues were instilled within me (Thank You Dad) and I really can't stand much if today's fiction. I enjoyed The Harry Potter Saga because it had the virtues I believe in more or less.
> Anyhoo, I can't wait to get into this group.



That's awesome! I am working on the group, getting ideas spun around my head. Once I acquire a job, or a steady income (working on a novella for that at the moment), I'll try and get a website up.

I am glad you enjoy the same virtuous characters as I do! 

And to top it all off, I am working on my own High Fantasy. Both this and my novella will honor these virtues!

Thank you so much for showing interest, I deeply appreciate it, in this age and time!

CL


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (Jan 9, 2018)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> That's awesome! I am working on the group, getting ideas spun around my head. Once I acquire a job, or a steady income (working on a novella for that at the moment), I'll try and get a website up.
> 
> I am glad you enjoy the same virtuous characters as I do!
> 
> ...


You are most welcome Cirdan! It is most refreshing to know there are still others who enjoy the same virtuous characters and ideals that I do! All hail the king! (Whether it's Arthur or Aragorn or even Theoden)



Isteth said:


> I love this idea. Seriously, as a fellow writer (but one who doesn't really relate well to the "grey" fantasy world), it can be infuriating to try to find a story that actually helps you escape, but which isn't crammed full of sex, drugs, and rock'n'roll (so to speak), and still have it be well-written. I couldn't get into Game of Thrones or the Vikings for just those reasons; while I'm a huge fan of historical fiction, there's only so much backstabbing and incest I can take before I just want to chuck it. I usually end up doing just that. I think my record was 2 episodes for Game of Thrones, and 1 episode for the Vikings.
> 
> That's probably why I didn't enjoy the Hobbit movies as much as I did the Lord of the Rings movies, or nearly as much as I did the books. The screenwriters in the Hobbit trilogy (and even LotR, to an extent) really tried to grey out some of the things that Tolkien laid out in black and white. I see it happen with a lot of fanfiction, too. Since I'm a huge Maedhros fan, I see it a lot concerning things such as Maedhros's torture in Thangorodrim, and even more in regards to his relationship with Fingon (which, honestly, there's no real evidence for it being anything other than friendship or bromance, but that's another matter). At least half of the Sons of Feanor ended up changing for the worse in some way, shape, or form (*cough*CelegormCurufinNargothrond*coughcough*), but seriously, that doesn't mean that they were all bad, or scheming, or ambitious, or backstabbing, all the time. Same for the Numenorians. Do people forget that, for the first half of the Second Age, Numenor was ruled by the men who were faithful to the Valar and elf-friends? They didn't ALL make human sacrifices to Morgoth.
> 
> ...


To add under your secondary section. Or if it were a group story/RPG without the greyness


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 10, 2018)

Isteth said:


> I love this idea. Seriously, as a fellow writer (but one who doesn't really relate well to the "grey" fantasy world), it can be infuriating to try to find a story that actually helps you escape, but which isn't crammed full of sex, drugs, and rock'n'roll (so to speak), and still have it be well-written. I couldn't get into Game of Thrones or the Vikings for just those reasons; while I'm a huge fan of historical fiction, there's only so much backstabbing and incest I can take before I just want to chuck it. I usually end up doing just that. I think my record was 2 episodes for Game of Thrones, and 1 episode for the Vikings.
> 
> That's probably why I didn't enjoy the Hobbit movies as much as I did the Lord of the Rings movies, or nearly as much as I did the books. The screenwriters in the Hobbit trilogy (and even LotR, to an extent) really tried to grey out some of the things that Tolkien laid out in black and white. I see it happen with a lot of fanfiction, too. Since I'm a huge Maedhros fan, I see it a lot concerning things such as Maedhros's torture in Thangorodrim, and even more in regards to his relationship with Fingon (which, honestly, there's no real evidence for it being anything other than friendship or bromance, but that's another matter). At least half of the Sons of Feanor ended up changing for the worse in some way, shape, or form (*cough*CelegormCurufinNargothrond*coughcough*), but seriously, that doesn't mean that they were all bad, or scheming, or ambitious, or backstabbing, all the time. Same for the Numenorians. Do people forget that, for the first half of the Second Age, Numenor was ruled by the men who were faithful to the Valar and elf-friends? They didn't ALL make human sacrifices to Morgoth.
> 
> ...




Hello Isteth, 

I am in the process of acquiring a job, so if that works out well, and I am good at it, and acquire a steady income, I'll get working on a site, a forum sounds wonderful, and I know I'd need every bit of help I can get! I'll let you know when I have this steady income, (Which my novella might help with as well). I'll holler out and let you know when we can get this going. 

It's so lovely knowing there's others like me who appreciate virtuous characters and uplifting stories of heroism and chivalry! 

God Bless those, from the bottom of my heart who have shown interest in this little meek writer's rant and idea! It makes me more courageous and determined to get this going! 

Thank you again!
CL


----------

